# chlorotic new growth on Phragmipedium Super Rubies



## LadyJW (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi, 
I purchased this plant a few years ago and each time it gets a new growth it is whitish yellow, but gets more green with fertilizer. It tried to flower last year, but the pale pink flowers were on a very short stem that barely came out of the sheath. None of my other phrags show this defect. Has anyone else had this problem? Should I just get rid of the plant?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 30, 2021)

When did you repot it last? pH problems in the media can interfere with the orchid ability to take up certain nutrients. Nutrient deficiencies can cause chlorosis.


----------



## LadyJW (Jan 31, 2021)

It was repotted about 18 months ago into Orchiata bark. The larger, green leaved growth in the pot was chlorotic like this 2 years ago and I did give it Miracle Grow regularly and it got green eventually. However when the inflorescence was developing the flowers were flesh-coloured and spindly, barely coming out of the sheath.
Good idea to repot, thanks. I'll do it tomorrow.
JW


----------

